# Any breeders from Arkansas?



## LordHollis (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone breeding Darts in arkansas??? looking do get some in the future


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

It seems like the mid-South is pretty lacking of breeders. I live in northern MS, and don't know of any other breeders near me. If you're looking to get into darts in the future, I have groups of leucs and vittatus that are going nuts (both of which are good starters and do well in groups). It doesn't look like you're horribly far from Oxford.


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I live in the Memphis area so I'm prob not too far. I don't having any breeding yet but I've got a group of variabilis I'm hoping to get going soon.


----------

